# log file for vpn connections via networkmanager

## Mgiese

hi there,

a few months ago i could easily connect to my universitys network via vpn.

i run networkmanager. when trying to connect networkmanager asks for password and exits without error message.

so my question is, where do i find the networkmanager logfile and/or the logfile for vpn.... thanks a lot !

----------

## peje

Hi not exactly what you want, but my way to debug: start your vpn connection directly on the shell, then you will see what happend.

cu peje

----------

## KLarsen

I believe you can see VPN errors directly in /var/log/messages. At least on my system it writes to it when connecting/disconnecting.

----------

